# Kool Orange Manta



## schwinnray (Aug 28, 2018)

Dug out the Manta today what a great bike all original


----------



## Hammer (Sep 10, 2018)

Very clean! I like the Mantas I'm still kicking myself for selling my Silver Mist Manta Ray 12 years ago

A


----------



## Tom B (Feb 5, 2019)

still for sale ?


----------

